# WW2 Weekend (Reading Pennsylvania) 2011



## B-17engineer (Jun 2, 2011)

So tomorrow I will be heading off to Reading Pennsylvania to WW2 Weekend. For all of you who don't know what it is it is a huge gathering of re-enactors, planes, vehicles, veterans and just about anything else related to WW2 you can think of. This year there gonna have around 45 planes I think 

1 B-29 (Fifi)
1 B-17 (Yankee Lady)
4 B-25's (Yankee Warrior, Panchito, Briefing Time, Take off time.) 
1 TBM3 Avenger (Old Tanker No.9)
1 SBD-5 Dauntless
1 SB2C-5 Helldiver
1 P2V7 Neptune
1 P61 Black Widow (Under Restoration)
1 Mk.18 Spifire
4 P-51D's
1 P-47 Thunderbolt
1 Corsair
1 Wildcat
1 C46
2 C47
1 C54 
10 Trainers (Including 1 Yak 18 which I'm pretty excited to see!) 
10 Liaison Aircraft
2 Civlian aircraft during ww2 

Around 200 military vehicles. 
Air Demonstration 1-4 pm 

Gonna be a good weekend...I have finals for school and should be studying but whatever..I've done well all year 

WWII Weekend-Features Schedule 
MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM'S WW II WEEKEND -  AIRSHOW PERFORMERS


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2011)

Get some autographs Harrison! You missed a few last year!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 2, 2011)

I got some spending money from working........so I'll be coming back with quite a bit me thinks...!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2011)

Did ya see the pics from Millville last weekend I posted?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah I commented in the thread....definitely gonna give my dad the heads up for next year!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like a great time Harrison. Take plenty of pics!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 3, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 3, 2011)

Have a great time there Harrison!

Unfortuately I'll be missing WW II Weekend for the first time in four years. 

Gonna miss seeing Fifi. 

Take lots of pics!

TO


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2011)

It would be worth it to see the B-29 alone. Nice lineup!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 4, 2011)

Just got back! Had a fantastic day. Saw FiFi fly a ton today and ....... Well I'll upload the pics and you can see tomorrow. I had such a good day!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see them H!


----------



## TheMustangRider (Jun 4, 2011)

I am expectant too; I've been aboard FIFI on the ground but certainly does not compare as seeing her in the skies, where she was meant to fly.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2011)

I took around 700 photos! So I'll sort them all today


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2011)

Have about 700 more pics...here are some of my favorites...will be back tomorrow with more...

Enjoy!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's some more started to get cloudy as day went on.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll have some more tomorrow! My photos were uploaded in order but posted out of order...sorry about that.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 5, 2011)

Great photos Harrison! 

My favorites........

*FIFI*

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks Steve! I was pretty bummed though because it was overcast when Fifi went up for the 'picture pass' and I couldn't get a good enough shot. 

Fifi's crew braved the rain and went up. Thankfully the rain stopped while they were making their first pass.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are some vids...they are VERY VERY poor quality they were taken with a digital camera for close ups.....but anyway here they are


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2011)

Great shots Harrison!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks Hugh!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2011)

Check 1st page for more pictures

Since Im a 352nd fan I thought it'd be appropriate to buy this piece.


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2011)

nice pics Harrison


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2011)

Great pics Harrison. That Stug III looks like one built for 'Band of Brothers', using a British FV423 APC chassis and body. They did a great job on it.
Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 5, 2011)

Excellent shots Harrison!!! Looks like you had a heck of a time! Thanks for sharing the shots.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Great pics Harrison. That Stug III looks like one built for 'Band of Brothers', using a British FV423 APC chassis and body. They did a great job on it.
> Looking forward to more pics.


 
Thanks guys!

That's exactly what it is Terry, it was bought from them and brought here!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 5, 2011)

Great pictures Harrison! I wish I was there!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2011)

Great stuff H. Looks like a good show.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, I miss this show.

The StuG was missing last year. And I see the Curtiss 1911 Flyer made it from Millville. Great pics!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2011)

Good stuff, Harrison. Looks like it was a good turnout of aircraft, re-enactors and crowds. It would have been cool to see the B-29 and B-17 in formation.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the confirmation on the Stug Harrison. When you consider it was built from a vehicle very similar to a M113 APC in appearance, the guys who converted it did a cracking job.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

There were 200 vehicles, 1700 reenactors, and 45 planes. I think all the planes except the Yak 18 made it which I was annoyed with..

Hopefully I'll get some more up today after school.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2011)

a few more still need to sort them


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

Great stuff H. Keep 'em coming !


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll to find some other worthy ones tomorrow!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like you had a hell of a time. Nice pics as well.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, will try to get some more up later!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2011)

Good ones Harrison. That StugIII replica had me fooled.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2011)

more...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2011)

and..


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2011)

Good shots Harrison!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2011)

Great pics H, thanks.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2011)

The re-enactments looked pretty well done. Impressed with the flame thrower.


----------

